

Mother of Higgs boson found in superconductors - JoachimS
http://www.newscientist.com/article/dn26158-mother-of-higgs-boson-found-in-superconductors.html?cmpid=RSS%7CNSNS%7C2012-GLOBAL%7Conline-news#.VAolZGIayK1

======
gus_massa
It's very strange. The newscientist's articles says that this Higg's boson
analogue gives the mass to the photons inside a superconductor. The problem is
that the photons are related to the U(1) symmetry group. The real Higg's boson
gives the mass to the W+,W- and Z particles, that are related to the SU(2)
symmetry group. The problem is that the trick that produce the apparent mass
don't work with the U(1) group because it's abelian and with dimension=1.
(SU(2) is not abelian, and dimension=3).

The original research article is linked at the bottom:
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6201/1145](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/345/6201/1145)
I couldn't rear the complete article, so I read only the abstract. The
abstract talks about pairs of electrons, but it doesn't mention photons.

Anyone can explain more about this?

